# Peardrops



## GrannieG (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello Folks.

This morning I woke and could smell peardrops.  I knew it had a significance but wasn`t sure what, and a search told me it could mean I have diabetes. 

The only other symptom I have is slightly affected vision but I am very overweight.

I`ve just had a telephone consultation with my GP who is sending me for a blood test. 

I thought I`d better join the forum because if my fears are correct I will need as much support and information as I can get.


----------



## Toucan (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello @Grannie G and welcome to the forum
It is good that you are getting a blood test done, as the symptoms of Diabetes are not always obvious.

Diabetes is a serious disease, but there is a great deal that you can do to help yourself, although it may mean a few changes.
There is much help and experience available on this forum.
A good place to start is to have a look at the 'learning zone. There is a link tab at the top of this page.
Also the section useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes may be worth a look.

Please let us know if you have a positive diagnosis, and we will always try to help and answer any questions.


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you for the welcome @Toucan 

I have an appointment for a Blood Test next Tuesday so will report back when I get my results. 

Meanwhile I`ll have a look round the Forum. 

When my husband had Dementia I had a great deal of help from Talking Point, The Alzheimer`s Society`s Forum and I`m really pleased to see there`s another good forum here for people with diabetes.


----------



## Jenny55 (Jul 15, 2020)

Welcome GrannieG! You're right on track, getting yourself checked. 

I'm newly diagnosed and have a lot to learn; think we've both found a good forum.

No doubt like me, other pressures seemed to take priority until I came to realise it's time look after myself. The fear of something is always the worse, and in my case I was imagining the worse case scenario, in the end the diagnosis wasn't as bad as I thought.  

Good luck!


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you @Jenny55 

I feel a bit embarrassed because if I do have diabetes it is self inflicted.  I have struggled with my weight for over 60 years and had an excuse for everything. Now it looks as if I`ll be paying the price. 

A sweet tooth has been my downfall and now I may be forced to lock the stable door after the horse has bolted.


----------



## Jenny55 (Jul 15, 2020)

GrannieG said:


> Thank you @Jenny55
> 
> I feel a bit embarrassed because if I do have diabetes it is self inflicted.  I have struggled with my weight for over 60 years and had an excuse for everything. Now it looks as if I`ll be paying the price.
> 
> A sweet tooth has been my downfall and now I may be forced to lock the stable door after the horse has bolted.



You could be talking about me.... snap x


----------



## trophywench (Jul 15, 2020)

Well - not necessarily!  Treat your diabetes seriously by adopting the right diet (ie cutting all the carbohydrates somewhat, not by any means only sugar!) and sustainable exercise, plus any medication you need and there are lots more people these days who manage to reverse their Type 2.  Don't give up on that thought before you get started!


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 15, 2020)

Quote @trophywench Don't give up on that thought before you get started!

I won`t. Thank you. 

I`m not waiting for results of my blood test. I`ve started today, which is why I joined this forum to find out as much as I can.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello @GrannieG , welcome to the forum .
Firstly please don’t panic about diabetes, if it turns out you have joined our select club, it’s doable, we do need to make some changes though   we do get to eat good tasty food , much of which will surprise you ,pleasantly I might add !
The dietary changes we make can also aid in weight loss too , it’s also a healthy diet for folks who don’t have diabetes.

Just like Talking point this is a great forum for friendly helpful support,m advise.

Ask all the questions you need about diabetes, we’ll do our best to help.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello GRANNIEG and welcome to the forum

Search Google for symptoms of diabetes and there are several references, including this website
Common symptoms include - thirst, tiredness, weight loss, and frequent peeing, especially at night, but there are others

Two of these are blurred vision, and smelling of peardrops

Diabetes is the inability of the body to process carbohydrates, caused by the lack of insulin
As the body cannot use carbohydrates as a source of energy it starts to use, and break down fats
The side effect of this is that ketones are released, resulting in a fruity smell similar to acetone or peardrops 
This process id called ketoacidosis

Assuming you do have diabetes, try not to panic or worry
Yes, that's easy to say, and diabetes is a serious condition, but if you control or manage the condition you can live very well
The most important thing is to reduce the amount of carbohydrates in your diet
As all carbohydrates are turned into glucose, this includes starchy carbs like bread, spuds, pasta & rice as well as the obvious things like cakes, sweets, and biscuits

However, that control will probably mean some changes to the way you have been living - diet, losing weight, and so on
I think the best thing to do for the moment is to look through The Learning Zone and the Help Boxes on the Home Page of this forum
Also previous Threads on this Forum, especially Newcomers, Food & Carbs; and Weight Loss

Nothing in the body happens in isolation; things like diabetes, cardiovascular problems, high blood pressure, high cholesterol levels, being overweight  are all interconnected, and as you change & improve one thing, it will help with the others
Changing your diet and doing a bit of exercise has a sort of combined or rolling effect - as you do it, so you are able to do more


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you @Ditto @Ljc and @zuludog 

I feel better already.


----------



## zuludog (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello Jenny55 & GrannieG

Many people take the diagnosis of Diabetes as an opportunity and the motivation to make changes to the way they've been living -

Cut out carbohydrates obviously; but also a lot of processed & junk food like burgers, pizzas, takeaways & convenience meals, and a lot of very fatty & cheap meat, and fried food
You can still eat fat, in fact the old ideas about absolutely cutting out fat have changed. You can eat a reasonable amount of fat, though obviously not great bucketfuls of the stuff, as long as it's 'good' fat like olive oil and oily fish

Start eating vegetables and salads, but not too much fruit

Cut out fags and a lot of booze, and start a bit of exercise
Lose weight - but you may well find that when you make the other changes, this happens anyway

A comment I've seen is -- I've been healthier since I've had diabetes than I ever was before


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 16, 2020)

Thanks @zuludog. 

I don`t drink or smoke. I don`t have takeaways. I don`t eat convenience meals.  I cook for myself every day. 

My problem is SUGAR. Sweets, chocolate, cake, biscuits, Ice cream. These are my weaknesses and are as difficult to give up as smoking was 20 years ago,


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jul 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @GrannieG

Sorry to hear you are having to get tested for diabetes.

The smell of pear drops is often linked to type 1 diabetes or LADA, with very high blood glucose levels with insufficient insulin where ketones are produced as the body begins to break down fat for fuel.

This is potentially quite serious, and may lead to diabetic ketoacidosis if you end up being LADA rather than T2, so while it’s great that you have blood tests booked, if you experience nausea, vomiting or abdominal pain you should get yourself to A&E.

Hopefully that won’t be necessary and you can just go for your bloodtests on Tuesday, but I thought it was worth mentioning!


----------



## zuludog (Jul 16, 2020)

Mine too!!

I never ate a lot of sweets, so they were fairly easy to give up
I stopped eating cake; as I changed my diet I found I didn't need it, or miss it
My weakness was, and still is, biscuits. But I realised it wasn't so much the sweetness as the nibbling
So I cut back a lot; now if I fancy a biscuit I have a dry oatcake or a sugar free digestive; no more than two, and I make them last

Ordinary chocolate contains a lot of sugar, and doesn't actually taste much of chocolate
Instead, look for high cocoa chocolate, but still ration yourself to one or two squares. That will give you the intense hit of chocolate flavour & taste, but with hardly any sugar

I used to like ice cream, but I just went off the idea, and now I neither buy it nor keep it in the house

You will find that when you change your diet your taste changes, and you get used to going without very sweet and sugary things
It's hard at first, but you can get used to it surprisingly quickly -- and then if you do have anything sweet it tastes really sickly and unpleasant


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you @*everydayupsanddowns and @zuludog*

This is proving to be such a supportive forum I`m really grateful to have found it whatever the test results.


----------



## JoRo (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi GrannieG
One further thought - I'm not sure you can say your diabetes is self inflicted. Its not your fault that you have been  surrounded by sugary temptations all your life, and as you say, you have 'struggled' with your weight for 60 years


----------



## KARNAK (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello @GrannyG if as we suspect you are diagnosed with the big D
you have all the support you will ever need on this forum.
May I just point out as @Toucan says this is not a disease but a condition and with
the correct knowledge can be controlled, please ask any question we are here to help.

Thankyou you for joining our little club, pear drop tastes are concerning but hopefully
tests will come back ok, it is not your fault it has developed yes reducing weight and
reducing carbs will also help but don`t beat yourself up over it. Take care stay safe.


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 16, 2020)

Thank you so much @*KARNAK*

I had a very thorough eye test today and apart from a slight increase macular degeneration, the examination showed no sign of diabetes. I was told it doesn`t mean I don`t have it but it`s a good start and now I wait for the blood test next Tuesday. 

Whether or not I have diabetes, I know I must make life-style changes. 

It looks like this forum is better than any slimming club to help me on my way. 

I`ve only had a single experience of peardrop breath but see it as a wake up call.


----------



## chaoticcar (Jul 17, 2020)

I am a skinny type 2 diabetic but if I can just add a little to all the good advice you have already and that is not to try to change everything all at once .For example I used to have 3spoons of sugar in my tea but a very wise friend advised cutting down by about half a spoonful per week  which I tried sometimes it took 2 weeks to drop the next half spoonful but I persevered and now I hate tea with even a hint of sugar .Don't go hungry that will make you want to snack ,fill up with green veg with butter or add cheese .
  Carol


----------



## Vonny (Jul 17, 2020)

@GrannieG, you weren't a Mod on Talking Point were you? I won't put your name on here, but my username is the same as it was on TP. Let me know if it's you lovely lady. Maybe we have another forum in common!


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 17, 2020)

Vonny said:


> @GrannieG, you weren't a Mod on Talking Point were you? I won't put your name on here, but my username is the same as it was on TP. Let me know if it's you lovely lady. Maybe we have another forum in common!




I still am a mod on Talking Point @Vonny.    This is turning out to be a fantastic forum.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 18, 2020)

Waves to GrannieG and Vonny.  It’s been ages since I posted on TP my name was lin1


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 18, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Waves to GrannieG and Vonny.  It’s been ages since I posted on TP my name was lin1



Hello @Ljc


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 18, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @GrannieG 
You have already had loads of useful advice, so I will just add my encouragement to ask any questions that you have.  As you have already seen there is plenty of help and support to be had on here.  I have certainly learnt most of what I know about Diabetes management from others on here.


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 18, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Welcome to the forum @GrannieG
> You have already had loads of useful advice, so I will just add my encouragement to ask any questions that you have.  As you have already seen there is plenty of help and support to be had on here.  I have certainly learnt most of what I know about Diabetes management from others on here.



Thank you.

I`m having a blood test on Tuesday so it will be a week or so until I know what`s what. Till then I`m just trying to find out as much as I can and am really grateful for all the help and advice I`ve received so far.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jul 18, 2020)

GrannieG said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I`m having a blood test on Tuesday so it will be a week or so until I know what`s what. Till then I`m just trying to find out as much as I can and am really grateful for all the help and advice I`ve received so far.


Can you view your results on line? My GP practice has the results up within 24 hours depending on the tests being done.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 18, 2020)

Ljc said:


> Waves to GrannieG and Vonny.  It’s been ages since I posted on TP my name was lin1


I remember you too @Ljc - lovely to "speak" again x


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 18, 2020)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Can you view your results on line? My GP practice has the results up within 24 hours depending on the tests being done.



Thanks @Pumper_Sue 

My test is being done at the local hospital. I will ask.


----------



## Jodee (Jul 18, 2020)

Welcome GrannieG

good you are getting checked.

I think I recall pear drops, not sure if it relates to vision changes, but for sure high blood glucose can affect vision, but once blood glucose is back under control the vision readjusts so that is good news.

Reduce carbs, exercise and metformin all helped to bring blood glucose down for me, plus with reduced carbs there is a healthy gradual weight loss.

Total carbs is what to check for on back of packets (this includes sugars)  and if you can keep carbs 30 - 45g per main meal to begin with and any snacks 10-12g carbs and under, you will begin to start to notice the difference, then you can reduce further 20 - 35g carbs per main meal to continue with the weigh loss and lowering blood glucose momentum.

Best wishes for your blood results and ongoing management.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 18, 2020)

It's absolutely and un-arguably an indication of ketones.

@GrannieG - I hope you don't live alone?  Reason I say this is with blood ketones - they are literally a killer so if you fall asleep when they haven't been treated, you might never wake up.  Dietary ones aren't killers.


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Jul 18, 2020)

In terms of undiagnosed diabetes the smell of pear drops is an indication of DKA, which is a serious condition and can be fatal if untreated.

If caused by DKA the small of pear drops would usually be accompanied by other symptoms - the following link might be helpful for a fuller context; https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-to-diabetes/complications/diabetic_ketoacidosis And would just re-iterate the point made by @everydayupsanddowns that if you experience any abdominal pain or vomiting then to seek medical support quickly.

Although it is possible to get dietary or ‘starvation’ ketones with or without diabetes these aren‘t related to DKA so don’t provoke the same concerns. 

It’s reassuring that you have only had the one instance of that though and aside from the blurred vision (which can be caused by elevated bg) no other symptoms at present.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 18, 2020)

This is very worrying, my daughter often smells of peardrops and she says I do too!  She's not diabetic though.


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 30, 2020)

Update.

I`m delighted to say my blood test was fine and I am not diabetic. 

However this has been a big wake up call for me and my aim now is to lose weight and not put myself in this position again. 

I will take advantage of the dietary advice on this forum and use the meal plans as much as I can.

Thank you for all the support I was given when I posted in a panic. This is a wonderful forum and I`m really grateful for all the replies I had pointing me in the right direction, diabetic or not. 

Stay well everyone.


----------



## Vonny (Jul 30, 2020)

Fantastic news @GrannieG!   I'm so pleased for you, and wish you all the best with losing weight. Keep me posted on how it's going xxx


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you @Vonny I will keep you posted and wish you every success in your weight control too. 24 pounds since April is brilliant. 

I`ve lost 6 pounds since I first posted and will now have to be satisfied with a pound or two a week. I`m still morbidly obese so have a long haul ahead of me.


----------



## Felinia (Jul 30, 2020)

Pleased to hear you have the "all clear" but are taking the opportunity to improve your lifestyle.  There are lots of apps which will help you keep a food and exercise diary so on the straight and narrow.  I use NutraCheck but I believe there are free ones which do much the same thing.  It helped me get my weight and blood glucose down although I am nowsuffering the COVID-10 effect - 10 pounds back since lockdown, which I MUST address!!!


----------



## zuludog (Jul 30, 2020)

GRANNIEG -- I'm glad you're OK

A pound or two is not to be sniffed at -- that could be over 2 stone and possibly 3 by Christmas, which is reasonable enough
A steady, attainable reduction is better than anything too dramatic


----------



## GrannieG (Jul 30, 2020)

Thank you @Felinia 


I self isolated on March 16th which was age related. 

I thought it would be a great opportunity to get my weight down, thinking my son would be shopping for me so no temptations and I couldn`t for shame ask him to get sweet stuff for me. 

I had visions of coming out of lockdown so slim, no one would recognise me. 

Of course it doesn`t work like that and its taken this scare to make me face facts. 

Thank you @zuludog   No I will be very happy losing a pound or two a week as long as I stay in control.  

I have `dieted` for 60+ years and only once attained my target weight which lasted three weeks. 

Believe it or not, I run a healthy eating and healthy living Thread on the Alzheimer`s Society Forum Dementia Talking Point. 

So many carers are stressed to the hilt , unable to leave those they are caring for for exercise and comfort eat so the weight piles on. I gained four stones while I was caring for my husband.  It`s six years since he died and I haven`t been able to get rid of them.


----------

